
Scrz - Manage your containers with style - gklein
http://scrz.io/
======
mwcampbell
I'm surprised that you didn't also write the Authority application in Haskell.
There are good Haskell web frameworks, such as Happstack and Yesod.

~~~
wereHamster
Mostly for practical reason. I'm familiar with rails and didn't want to learn
yet another web framework.

------
0x006A
typo on [http://scrz.io/faq.html](http://scrz.io/faq.html) ... is that scrz
uses of btrfs instead of aufs. .... should be ... is that scrz uses btrfs
instead of aufs. ....

------
scotth
Off topic, but I think your website is beautiful.

~~~
aleksandrm
Can't really tell, it is not very mobile friendly, text and navigation is all
over the place.

------
jnankin
i assume this is similar to what flynn.io will be?

~~~
wereHamster
I just finished reading through the flynn spec. It shares a lot of features
with scrz.

The major difference is that scrz already exists (but is somewhat complicated
to set up..). I'm already using it for one of my projects, but once flynn is
released I may consider switching to it.

But I also think it's healthy to have competition or alternative
implementations. Maybe I'll keep scrz compatible with flynn to make it easier
to switch between the two (if it makes sense).

